# Looking for deer bait in the Howell area?



## brl830 (Mar 6, 2011)

We have corn and carrots to help lure those deer to your favorite hunting spot! Call or stop on in today.

J & B Bait & Tackle
4535 Pinckney Rd (D-19)
Howell, MI 48843
517-861-3370


----------

